# Star Wars: The Force Awakens



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Maybe I just didn't look hard enough, but I'm a bit surprised there isn't already a thread discussing the new movie. There's no way I'm the only one on here geeking out. Any theories? Anything you're hoping will happen in the new movie? Do you already have your tickets?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Planning on going with my grandkids. 

I'm not hoping for anything. I want to be totally surprised. Can't wait.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

If we didn't have a child my husband and I would be going to a midnight show like we did for episode III. When they released the first teaser I was able to control my hype, but after that first trailer it's been impossible. I really don't want it to suck, but I'm so scared lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Already pre-ordered our tickets. Our theatre actually has a 8 PM early screening so I don't have to go to a midnight show. Our plan is to have an all-day marathon party of the first six movies, and then a bunch of us go to the theater.

Hopefully, we will all be sober enough to enjoy the film.  

But yes, completely geeked out. Between this movie and the new SWtOR expansion, I'm in Sith heaven.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't think about pre-ordering. I'd better get on it before everything is sold out. And I'll be wearing my R2D2 dress to the movie.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

After the last 3 movies, I'll be waiting for reviews before I consider spending the time and money to go to a theater versus waiting until it's on DVD or Netflix.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if I will ever not go see a Star Wars movie in theaters. I guess if I was ever in the hospital for the entire run, but I think if that was the case I'd contact make a wish and see what they could do for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

NogDog said:


> After the last 3 movies, I'll be waiting for reviews before I consider spending the time and money to go to a theater versus waiting until it's on DVD or Netflix.


Heretic! lol


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm trying to decide how many times I can afford to go...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Heretic! lol


As DD says, bad dialogue, bad acting, but hey, it's Star Wars.

I know a lot of people didn't like Eps I, II, III but I did


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just noticed the trailer in the first post. Goosebumps.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I are excited but will go to a mid afternoon showing after it has been out a few days. Any movie where we would need to pre-order tickets will be too crowded for DH to enjoy.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I had no idea that DH wanted to see the Star Wars movie on opening night.  I thought he lost interest with the last three - I know that I did.  But he tried to purchase tickets from Alamo Drafthouse as soon as they went on sale.  Their servers couldn't keep up and he ended up going to the closest Alamo theater (about a mile away) to purchase tickets.  We really like going to movies there since they have gone to all-reserved seating 
But it looks like we will be watching it on opening night.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The current plan: See it at the earliest showing with my cousin's sons, then see it on the 26th with my wife and her brother and sister and their significants. 

I'm tremendously excited for this movie. Loved all six (I know, I'm in the minority regarding the prequels, but it is what it is).


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

So apparently there are very specific reasons why Luke is not in the trailer or the movie poster...kinda sucks for Mark Hamill

http://zap2it.com/2015/10/luke-skywalker-absent-star-wars-force-awakens-poster-trailer-no-accident-jj-abrams/

"Star Wars" fans were beyond excited about "The Force Awakens" poster and trailer, but they were left with one big question - where is Luke Skywalker (Mark Hamill)?

Now director J.J. Abrams sheds some light on the fans' worries, telling the Associated Press that "it's no accident" that Skywalker has yet to be seen alongside original trilogy cast members Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) and Harrison Ford (Han Solo).

"These are good questions to be asking. I can't wait for you to find out the answer," teases Abrams, who also says that the process is an "ongoing surreal experience" for him.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Because the theaters will ERUPT when he comes on screen.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I like it when trailers don't give away huge plot points or show the funniest jokes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Or we'll find out that Luke's character is CGI'd and Hamill just does a voice-over.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Or we'll find out that Luke's character is CGI'd and Hamill just does a voice-over.


Bite. Your. Tongue. Noggy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man... Jar Jar Skywalker cannot be unseen


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

If the new Star Wars movie doesn't go for kiddie audience or goofy stuff, it might be good. No ewoks, please. No Jar Jar.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Oh man... Jar Jar Skywalker cannot be unseen


I read a thing -probably fake- but there was some article mentioned that JJ Abrams was thinking of including Jar Jar's skeleton in the background of a scene. Given that R2D2 has half-second cameos in both of his Star Trek movies, I could see it happening. It's probably fake. But I want it to be real.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

Keith Blenman said:


> I read a thing -probably fake- but there was some article mentioned that JJ Abrams was thinking of including Jar Jar's skeleton in the background of a scene. Given that R2D2 has half-second cameos in both of his Star Trek movies, I could see it happening. It's probably fake. But I want it to be real.


It was a joke he made during one of the con appearances. Someone had asked him if Jar Jar would be in the movie and he said something about only as a corpse.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe I am strange but no way would it be Star Wars without Darth Vader.  Count me out, not interested.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geniebeanie said:


> Maybe I am strange but no way would it be Star Wars without Darth Vader. Count me out, not interested.


Looks like there's a Darth Vader replacement (or clone?):


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, my. Goosebumps. Can't wait!!!!! Must wait!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I'm a little bummed out that theaters are banning people from wearing masks and bringing in toy weapons. From the special editions of the original trilogy and all the prequels, I saw every Star Wars movie on opening day and there were always a bunch of people in costume. I saw A New Hope sitting next to a Slave Leia. At Return of the Jedi there was a guy dressed as Han Solo who had his kids in ewok costumes. At The Phantom Menace there were so many Jedi, and then even more Darth Vaders at Revenge of the Sith. It's fun to have all the pageantry. I know it's the times we live in and all, but I hope the bans don't detract too many people from going all out for this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> I'm a little bummed out that theaters are banning people from wearing masks and bringing in toy weapons. From the special editions of the original trilogy and all the prequels, I saw every Star Wars movie on opening day and there were always a bunch of people in costume. I saw A New Hope sitting next to a Slave Leia. At Return of the Jedi there was a guy dressed as Han Solo who had his kids in ewok costumes. At The Phantom Menace there were so many Jedi, and then even more Darth Vaders at Revenge of the Sith. It's fun to have all the pageantry. I know it's the times we live in and all, but I hope the bans don't detract too many people going all out for this.


Don't worry. I'll be wearing my R2D2 dress.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Oh. Hmmm. Well, I was going to be in a R2D2 dress but... That's okay. I can go as C3PO instead.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> Oh. Hmmm. Well, I was going to be in a R2D2 dress but... That's okay. I can go as C3PO instead.


Yes, Keith, it would be a disaster if we both wore the same dress. Especially if you look better in it than I do.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

LOL. Really, that is a pretty awesome dress.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Just booked my tickets.  Going on the Sunday so will have to stay away from the Internet for a few days.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I doubt they have the dress in my size.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I doubt they have the dress in my size.


Oh, no, Sean. It's one size fits all! 

Cary Byron wore it on the Mythbusters Star Wars episode and I had to have it. Although she looks much better in it than I do.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't know if we'll see it in the cinemas or not. My daughter loves Star Wars, but it might be a bit scary for her on the big screen. Will see how everyone feels closer to the time.

I'm really hoping the reason Luke isn't in the trailer isn't the one that's been talked about in a lot of places.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Don't know if we'll see it in the cinemas or not. My daughter loves Star Wars, but it might be a bit scary for her on the big screen. Will see how everyone feels closer to the time.
> 
> I'm really hoping the reason Luke isn't in the trailer isn't the one that's been talked about in a lot of places.


I don't know what they are saying, but I found this article and it looks legit.

http://news.yahoo.com/luke-skywalker-162005595.html;_ylt=A0LEVjgztUhWN00A6wUnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I read a very similar article. My favorite theory online is that


Spoiler



Luke created the "Knights of Ren," which our new bad guy, Kylo Ren, is the current leader of. His intention had been to rebuild the jedi, but Kylo turned to the dark side and Luke escaped his former students in exile. So Finn and maybe Rey (If she's really Han and Leia's daughter the force is strong with her) are his second chance to rebuild the jedi. This continues the broken master/apprentice relationships from previous movies and also explains why Kylo is so obsessed with Darth Vader. Him "finishing what Vader started" could even be trying to turn Luke to the dark side. Although it's most likely just rebuilding the empire.


 Just a theory, but it's definitely a compelling story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> I read a very similar article. My favorite theory online is that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Doesn't matter. It's STAR WARS!!!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

LOL! Too true, Gertie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have friends who like to collect movies on DVD. I expect we'll wait to see it until they've bought the DVD.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Bought my tickets last week. Seeing an 8 pm showing on the 17th.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got my tickets. 12/19, matinee. I think I'll put them in my safety deposit box tomorrow.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I plan on seeing it and am looking forward to it. I have no pre-ordered tickets and don't feel I have to see it opening weekend. But I will see it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I plan on seeing it and am looking forward to it. I have no pre-ordered tickets and don't feel I have to see it opening weekend. But I will see it.


*waves hand across face* You WILL see it opening weekend.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

My husbands work gave him a free movie ticket with the strong suggestion to use it on Star Wars. We're going to scout out a drop off daycare place today and hopefully we'll see it Friday for a matinee


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> *waves hand across face* You WILL see it opening weekend.


Nope. I work weekends and will go to a weekday matinee with my husband on a day off.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Nope. I work weekends and will go to a weekday matinee with my husband on a day off.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

DANG IT! I just made the mistake of scrolling mindlessly on Twitter and saw a tweet with picture that spoiled something massive from the movie. I suppose that's what I get for having an Internet connection the day before opening.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> DANG IT! I just made the mistake of scrolling mindlessly on Twitter and saw a tweet with picture that spoiled something massive from the movie. I suppose that's what I get for having an Internet connection the day before opening.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

No spoilers. Just going to say this:

The Force Awakens is proof that there is a God, and He wants us to be happy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> No spoilers. Just going to say this:
> 
> The Force Awakens is proof that there is a God, and He wants us to be happy.


I'm smiling already! Counting down the hours now!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks as if DH and I will be going on Wednesday.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I really enjoyed it. I don't know if anything could ever live up to all the hype, but I was smiling a lot throughout that movie. Also, the 3D was hands down the absolute best I've ever seen. The entire movie made excellent use of the depth in its mise-en-scene.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Keith Blenman said:


> I really enjoyed it. I don't know if anything could ever live up to all the hype, but I was smiling a lot throughout that movie. Also, the 3D was hands down the absolute best I've ever seen. The entire movie made excellent use of the depth in its mise-en-scene.


Damn, I'm going with DW on Sat and 3D makes her nauseous so I caved and went 2D. May have to go again by myself..


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

Chad Winters said:


> Damn, I'm going with DW on Sat and 3D makes her nauseous so I caved and went 2D. May have to go again by myself..


When was the last time she saw a 3D movie? The older tech used to give me terrible headaches because I have sensitive eyes. But the new tech is really good (in movies where it is done right). I saw Age of Ultron and SW in 3D and had no issues at all.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> When was the last time she saw a 3D movie? The older tech used to give me terrible headaches because I have sensitive eyes. But the new tech is really good (in movies where it is done right). I saw Age of Ultron and SW in 3D and had no issues at all.


I know, I may have to ease her into it...maybe with the Martian...that 3D was great


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I'm sorry I didn't go with the 3D. Last time, I was able to put the 3D glasses over my regular glasses, something I'd never been able to do before. Now, I don't wear glasses at all, so 3D would definitely have been okay.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Saw it last night, it was epic, and left me with plenty of questions I'd like Rian Johnson to answer in 18 months.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Saw it last night, it was epic, and left me with plenty of questions I'd like Rian Johnson to answer in 18 months.


OMG, OMG, OMG ... *absolutely epic*! We have to wait a whole 18 months for the next one?

I took two 17 year old boys to the movie and one of them asked, "Is this what it was like when you saw the original movie in the theaters?" You got that right, kid. We couldn't stop talking about it all the way home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's some info on scheduled release dates for the sequels.

Star Wars: Episode VII – The Force Awakens hits theaters on December 18th, 2015, followed by Rogue One: A Star Wars Story on December 16th, 2016, Star Wars: Episode VIII on May 26th, 2017, and the Han Solo Star Wars Anthology film on May 25th, 2018. Star Wars: Episode IX is expected to reach theaters in 2019, followed by the third Star Wars Anthology film in 2020.

I should live so long!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG ... *absolutely epic*! We have to wait a whole 18 months for the next one?
> 
> I took two 17 year old boys to the movie and one of them asked, "Is this what it was like when you saw the original movie in the theaters?" You got that right, kid. We couldn't stop talking about it all the way home.


When


Spoiler



the Star Destroyer crossed Jakku


 at the beginning, my jaw just dropped and I held it there for at least a minute. It was like 1977 all over again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw it last night: was basically a "we've got tickets and you're coming with." So, o.k. whatever.  TONS of call back/references to the original movie . . . obviously done with purpose rather than just an attempt to rehash an old plot.

I enjoyed it more than I thought I would . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We're hoping to see it again this Friday and maybe in 3D.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I know, I may have to ease her into it...maybe with the Martian...that 3D was great


My non sci-fi wife has seen it twice now, the second time in 3D and she like the 3D better. Also now "making" me watch episodes IV-VI with her now #lifeisgood


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> My non sci-fi wife has seen it twice now, the second time in 3D and she like the 3D better. Also now "making" me watch episodes IV-VI with her now #lifeisgood


Second best decision she's made other than marrying you, correct?

Going to see it in IMAX Wednesday.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved it! Loved, loved, loved it. I felt like I was six-years-old again and sitting in the theater with my dad - who took me to see the first one. It was 1977 again outside. Great.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate to rain on the parade, but I have got to say I think this _*Star Wars*_ revival is simply (to borrow a phrase from Mel Brooks) "the search for more money." Don't get me wrong, I really liked the original *Star Wars* movies, but why couldn't Hollywood have been brave and let *Return of the Jedi* be the final, stirring finale to the story? You can't top that ending - you can't.

Speaking as an author, if I created a set of popular characters, I would eventually know when to let them ride off into the sunset, and let my readers' imaginations fill in the rest of the story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TonyWrites said:


> I hate to rain on the parade, but I have got to say I think this _*Star Wars*_ revival is simply (to borrow a phrase from Mel Brooks) "the search for more money." Don't get me wrong, I really liked the original *Star Wars* movies, but why couldn't Hollywood have been brave and let *Return of the Jedi* be the final, stirring finale to the story? You can't top that ending - you can't.
> 
> Speaking as an author, if I created a set of popular characters, I would eventually know when to let them ride off into the sunset, and let my readers' imaginations fill in the rest of the story.


Have you seen the movie?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

TonyWrites said:


> I hate to rain on the parade, but I have got to say I think this _*Star Wars*_ revival is simply (to borrow a phrase from Mel Brooks) "the search for more money." Don't get me wrong, I really liked the original *Star Wars* movies, but why couldn't Hollywood have been brave and let *Return of the Jedi* be the final, stirring finale to the story? You can't top that ending - you can't.
> 
> Speaking as an author, if I created a set of popular characters, I would eventually know when to let them ride off into the sunset, and let my readers' imaginations fill in the rest of the story.


The pretentiousness is strong in this post. 

Speaking as an author, if I was ever blessed to have created characters so popular that they _fundamentally changed the lives of millions of fans around the world_ and I had the ability to give those fans what they wanted, I would. Because my job as a creative is to tell amazing stories that fans want to follow. Lucas did the right thing (even if he is suffering from a massive case of sour grapes these days because they "didn't follow his vision.") He passed the torch to new creatives who carry on the mythology for fans.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

TonyWrites said:


> I hate to rain on the parade, but I have got to say I think this _*Star Wars*_ revival is simply (to borrow a phrase from Mel Brooks) "the search for more money." Don't get me wrong, I really liked the original *Star Wars* movies, but why couldn't Hollywood have been brave and let *Return of the Jedi* be the final, stirring finale to the story? You can't top that ending - you can't.
> 
> Speaking as an author, if I created a set of popular characters, I would eventually know when to let them ride off into the sunset, and let my readers' imaginations fill in the rest of the story.


I'm sure they want the money, but if the fans enjoyed, and the vast majority spending billions and raving about it apparently did, it seems like a win-win for me.
Totally different if they had put out a money grubbing suck film like the Star Wars Holiday Special Extended Edition or something but they put out a good film people enjoyed seeing.

Part of me does miss the happily ever after and it sucks that our heroes seem not to have accomplished much in the interim, but not enough to not have the movie to watch

I think Tony has a point though, that is why I never read the extended universe books besides the Thrawn trilogy because it was just one tragedy after another and each crisis has to be worse than the last, like a soap opera,,,,it is a danger....but I loved the movie so I'm good.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I am not saying new _*Star Wars*_ films are wrong per se (though profits certainly are a Tinseltown motivator), it is just that the original trilogy was enough for me, personally. If the STW prequel and sequel trilogies are your thing, may The Force be with you.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I'm not in total disagreement with TonyWrites. Yeah, it is in part an opportunity for Disney to make more money. But Star Wars is a global, cultural phenomenon. It's already entertained a few generations of people, and it has the capacity to keep growing and entertaining for years to come. People get so upset over studios trying to entertain the masses with remakes, sequels, reboots, and the like. But isn't that something we've always done? It's not like hundreds of years ago one guy told the story of Beowulf and then when somebody else  said his version a few weeks later, all the villagers screamed that it was just a cash in. If a studio says, "Hey, why don't we invest millions of dollars to keep giving people more of something they love?" as long as they're handling it with integrity, I'm all for it. It doesn't always work out (I'm looking at Spider-Man), but when it does, it's wonderful and worthy of all the celebration.

That said, I do feel a tiny bit bad for George Lucas. Also an author, I'd be pretty bummed out if somebody took my life's work and said, "That's good and fine, but we're going to take everything you've created and do something else with it instead." Or worse. "We're going to take your creation and possibly make something better than you could have." That would be pretty rough. But there have already been years and years of TV shows, video games, books, fan fiction, YouTube lightsaber fights, and so on. Dozens of creative minds have continued building his universe for decades now. This new movie is essentially the first piece of fan fiction that happens to have a multi-million dollar budget. And it's pretty sweet. So him getting upset lately is kind of a mixed bag. I get it. But it's not like it's anywhere near the first "new take" on Star Wars.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Lucas sold his work for a lot of money. If he wasn't willing to see someone else do what they wanted he didn't have to sell and he's just looking like a whiny brat right now. IMO
When Disney first got the rights I was pretty bummed sure they were going to ruin everything that I loved, but after seeing the movie it's not that big a deal for me. I liked it, it wasn't groundbreaking/life-changing but it didn't retroactively destroy my childhood either. 
I watched an interview with J.J. Abrams on 60 minutes and his wife was there and she made the comment that it's not like he was curing cancer. At the time I laughed and thought she just didn't understand, but it kind of puts things into perspective. I love Star Wars and always will, if they want to continue to make movies/books/video games in a universe I love that's fine. They're will be hits and misses, but maybe I'll get something really awesome.

*I reserve the right to change my mind and scream from the mountain tops that Disney has destroyed everything that I love

Edit: I thought this was a good article about Lucas http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-george-awakens


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

That was a very interesting article about Lucas. I too have had a greater appreciation for the original *Star Wars* trilogy thanks to the recent *Star Wars* surge. Hence my impassioned comment about *Return Of The Jedi*, whose grand finale hit all the right notes and... well, makes you cry out "Yee-haw!" along with Lando.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alright, you guys. Did you get your Instant Video from Amazon (HD)? Today only, 4 days in advance of the DVD release. 

Watching it now. YAYYAYYAY


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

We pre-ordered at Best Buy so that we could get the nice steelbook, so we won't have it until the 5th. Excited!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved it. Think we'll finally get closure with classic characters and be introduced to great new characters. Very interested to see if or what they pick from the former EU and incorporate into the new movies, Rebels series and future books. And of course discussing theories as to who's who and what's what with my friends and fellow Star Wars geeks.

Actually made me exited  about Star Wars movies again. Yay.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched it on Blu-Ray last night. While I enjoyed the movie, it did seem to be a re-tread of the original 1977 movie.


----------

